# How Not To Approach A Sb Shaper Restoration



## HMF (Mar 12, 2016)

Never do a machine restoration when you are in a hurry, pressed for time, or don't REALLY want to do the job:

Case in Point, Brad Jacob, Expert SB Restorer:

"** First off - I had NO plans on beginning this now (with a SB Pedestal grinder restoration in flight and also not to mention all the other little things in the shop that pop up). So tonight didn't go well at all. This was NOT supposed to happen this way.

I mistakingly removed the two screws that hold the internal oil pump to the main casting. Stupidly, I thought they were holes to mount an electrical box and that maybe the previous owner simply put some screws the holes. I can it all now in slow motion...

I removed them and then hear the pump as it slumped down inside - and then the pump "arm" must have come off or out of alignment. After some fussing around, I got the pump back on, but the arm still wasn't working properly - so when it ran, the oil wasn't pumping. Taking off a bolt here and there to try to get at the pump-arm, led to this:




So now, I'm thrust into a disassembly and ultimately a restoration that I didn't want to do (right at this time).


Here's some footage of it before my "forced" disassembly:
*https://youtu.be/lbo1aRDzmC4*
If anyone has experience in restoring one of these, I might need a little help with the disassembly.

This will be a long one, for sure.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Originally Posted by *rbwillnj* 


Just walk away Brad, it will still be there later.
That's EXACTLY what I did. I was getting pretty testy, slamming some wrenchesdown - but it was late, I was tired and they don't make shaper parts anymore, so I exercised that golden rule, of walking away and letting a little time pass. I'll get with it later this week.

Well, it just wouldn't be a South Bend restoration without THIS happening now, would it?

I thought I'd break the casting I was wrapping at that muther, so hard. Time to drill. But we all know how THAT typically goes. I think I might mill a slot and make a custom pin. More to come on that...





With Ram removed, countershaft removed and all other internal guts removed (with the exception of the oil pump).





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Originally Posted by *thomasutley* 


Brad, South Bend restorers around the world feel better knowing they're not alone in their rage against the taper pin. After a few mangled parts (and fingers), my taper pin removal process is:

1. Find the small end and make sure it's really the small end. This is trickier than it sounds sometimes.

2. Hit it with a good straight flat nose punch/drift 2-3 times with a 2-lb hammer. These are good hits, not love taps, but not hard enough to break what the pin is attached to. The bigger hammer works better than a smaller one...because Sir Isaac Newton said so.

3. When step #1 fails, and it usually does, I drill the big end to a depth of about 1/4 the length of the pin. Drill size isn't critical--just the largest one I can get in there without cutting into the surrounding material. I drill the small end to a depth of about 2/3 the length of the pin, leaving a solid "bulkhead" inside the pin.

4. Drive the pin out pushing against the bulkhead. So far, without fail (maybe six instances), the pin elongates/stretches enough to come out with a couple good taps.

5. If my drilling goes astray, I ream the hole to the next size up. Not that my drilling ever goes astray...

For anyone reading this later, Amazon sells taper pins and taper pin reamers in any size you need. For SBL machines, you're typically going to need pins and reamers in sizes 3-8.
Great info Tom - I like that approach of leaving a center plug. Thanks!


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi
It looked OK before, but some times when we are forced in to doing something, when it is finished, you will feel it was the right thing to do.
I hope you feel this way & get some satisfaction & pleasure out of it.


----------



## HMF (Mar 12, 2016)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> It looked OK before, but some times when we are forced in to doing something, when it is finished, you will feel it was the right thing to do.
> I hope you feel this way & get some satisfaction & pleasure out of it.



I didn't do this- it was done by someone known as an expert on SB restoration (and he also moderated the SB forum elsewhere).

The moral is don't do something when you aren't mentally prepared to do the job. Even an expert can screw up.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes, we absolutely need to know when to STOP, walk away, think about it, sleep on it, look at it from new perspectives, think about it some more, search the internet and people who know the machine for help, work up a plan of action, think on it some more, run the game plan past other restorers of the same machine, and then gently get back to work.  We only restore old machines for FUN and for saving old equipment.  If it is not fun, then we are doing something wrong.  It really helps to remember that usually parts are no longer available, the machine has patiently waited for decades for some TLC, and there is absolutely no reason to ever be in a hurry working on it.  We are only caretakers of these old machines, trying to pay them forward to the next generation of old machine lovers.

Rant <ON>  Hot rodding, customizing, and "modernizing" vintage and antique machinery that have survived the decades in reasonable condition is a travesty.  Do that to one that is totally beyond restoring, which is not that often, or to modern equipment that has been abused.  This is living, tangible history, and it brings those times, those people, and those machines back to life as it was then.  Please don't bury them with racing stripes and Bondo.  Rant <OFF>


----------



## Andre (Mar 12, 2016)

Wasn't this posted on another forum?


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 12, 2016)

It happens all the time , dosent take much distraction to help good things go wrong, It always seems like if your not in the mood or have other things on your mind, I've done it before and will more then likely do it again, the old saying sheit happens . I've kicked my own butt several times on repairs but keep trying to not make more work for myself. It will get fixed and the restoration will turn out great , so git er done .


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 16, 2016)

Andre said:


> Wasn't this posted on another forum?



The SB section of Practical Machinist. Bit odd to see it here quoted verbatim, however salutatory a lesson.


----------

